# 1952 International Super A colour?



## 52SuperA (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok I recently aquired a 1952 Super A that I am looking at restoring. It says on the fender that it is supposed to be a #56 Yellow. I have been trying to locate one this colour to see if it could in-fact be correct or not. Just wondering if anyone has in-fact seen one this colour and if it would be possible to have a picture posted of one , if you know of one or have one. 

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum 52 SuperA! Could be that your particular tractor was an industrial version many of which were painted yellow.


----------



## 52SuperA (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking just didn't know if they had an industrial version for sure or not.


----------

